# Supplements after miscarriage?



## Dannie138

I am currently taking a prenatal and extra folic acid.

I am at the end of a medical miscarriage and am in the preparation to TTC again. Besides still being "hormonal", I am soooo fatigued. Is there anything else you ladies are taking besides prenatals?


----------



## hb1

Not for ttc no- just the prenatals for me - am on other stuff - iron for my iron deficiency, met for pcos. 

Sorry for your loss 

hx


----------



## Mummytofour

Sorry for your loss hunni :hugs:
I am taking multivitamins + iron and 5mg folic acid.
My bloods showed very low folate and mch levels.
HTH


----------



## Dannie138

Mummytofour said:


> Sorry for your loss hunni :hugs:
> I am taking multivitamins + iron and 5mg folic acid.
> My bloods showed very low folate and mch levels.
> HTH

How much iron do you take? I am anemic, but they said the prenatals were enough?


----------



## hb1

If you are anaemic you should poss be getting additional supplements - good iron levels are important for pregnancy - def ask your dr to double check!!


----------



## hans

I took spa tone. Its iron rich water you can get it from supermarket or holand & barrets. Its safe to take when pregnant and after. It really helped me. Sorry for your loss xxxxxxx


----------



## 2016

Mummytofour said:


> Sorry for your loss hunni :hugs:
> I am taking multivitamins + iron and 5mg folic acid.
> My bloods showed very low folate and mch levels.
> HTH

The doctor took my heamoglobin levels today to check for anemia due to heavy bleeding during mc...and they came back at 15 which I understand is very good. Does that mean my folate is high enough too or are they different? :shrug:
I was wondering if I should up my dose of folic acid to give my next bean a better chance. I know I should ask my doctor this but they want me to have another 2 lossed before they investigate and I can't cope with that emotionally :cry:


----------



## Mummytofour

Hiya

The iron is included in my Multivits and is only 15mg.
I really only chose that one with the iron as a back up to my Folic Acid intake.:thumbup:
My folate levels were only 1.4 and low levels can cause low MCH levels which is a specific anaemia relating to the size of the platelets, (I think I have that right! LOL!), so....my GP gave me a high dose of Folic Acid which should balance everything out again.

I'm getting day 21 bloods taken on Friday morning, so will let you know if it has done the trick!:thumbup:

PS. There are various forms of "anaemia". The most common your GP checks for is low red blood cell count. Mine was only picked up on a full bloods screening and is size related not count.:wacko:

Hope that helps?:thumbup:


----------



## Dannie138

Mummytofour said:


> Hiya
> 
> The iron is included in my Multivits and is only 15mg.
> I really only chose that one with the iron as a back up to my Folic Acid intake.:thumbup:
> My folate levels were only 1.4 and low levels can cause low MCH levels which is a specific anaemia relating to the size of the platelets, (I think I have that right! LOL!), so....my GP gave me a high dose of Folic Acid which should balance everything out again.
> 
> I'm getting day 21 bloods taken on Friday morning, so will let you know if it has done the trick!:thumbup:
> 
> PS. There are various forms of "anaemia". The most common your GP checks for is low red blood cell count. Mine was only picked up on a full bloods screening and is size related not count.:wacko:
> 
> Hope that helps?:thumbup:

Yeah, I have two types of anemia myself. An iron related one and a B12 one. It's never posed a problem with my earlier pregnancies, but who knows with this one. :(


----------

